# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New Camera

## rcteem

Well before I left for Peru I bought a Nikon D90 and several lenses. I never really had a chance to photograph my frogs before I left so here are just a few I got last night. Enjoy


Sighting the landing area and preparing for take off:


Taking Off:


Beginning to Land:


The landed belly shot:
[/QUOTE]

----------


## John Clare

That's the same camera I've been using for the past 25 months.  Great piece of equipment.  I hope you put it to good use in Peru!  I love lamasi - it's hard to get photos of those suckers because of how shy they tend to be.  Are you using a dedicate macro lens?

----------


## rcteem

> That's the same camera I've been using for the past 25 months.  Great piece of equipment.  I hope you put it to good use in Peru!  I love lamasi - it's hard to get photos of those suckers because of how shy they tend to be.  Are you using a dedicate macro lens?


Mine are very bold and have tons of photos of them  :Big Grin: . I am using the Tamron 90mm Macro lens

----------


## Digital

Man those are some great pic's. I wish I could have a camera like that lol. Mine sucks when taking pic's of small animals. Well then again it might help to know more about camera's lol.

----------


## John Clare

Yeah that Tamron is a killer lens.  The sharpest macro lens there is actually (it's true, it's sharper than anything below $1500 by anyone else).  I wish it had an ultrasonic motor though.

----------


## rcteem

> Yeah that Tamron is a killer lens. The sharpest macro lens there is actually (it's true, it's sharper than anything below $1500 by anyone else). I wish it had an ultrasonic motor though.


I agree, I think the new ones will have it. Waiting for the new Tamron 70-200mm Macro lens to have VR on it...it will only be $400 too  :Big Grin: . Please feel free to comment on how I should tweak my photos as well...Feel like im getting to much glare from the viv light off of the frogs...even swapped my HOT5s w/ T-8s for that reason and still to much light being reflected from them on the frogs...lol

----------


## AAAfrogs

Great shots. the lamasi look great.

----------

